# Anaheim NARBC Expo & Trade Show



## Crazy1 (Sep 7, 2008)

These Pics are from Sat. Sept 6, 08











Aldabras








Marginated




Sulcatas








Pancakes




Leos


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 7, 2008)

More torts
Egyptian




Arachnids and Stars




RedFoots








Radiated





Tomorrow I'll post some Turtle Pics


----------



## Josh (Sep 7, 2008)

wow robyn, nice photos! i forgot my camera  but i did manage to snap a photo of this two-headed bearded dragon!


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 8, 2008)

Great pictures Robyn  It looks like you had plenty of tortoises to look at.  The one picture you have down as spiders are little radiated tortoises.

Danny


----------



## Isa (Sep 8, 2008)

Really nice pics Robyn

I wish I could go to expos like that . 

Interesting pic Josh

Thanks to both of you for sharing


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow Josh I missed that one Cool Pic though. Thanks Danny for the Correction on the Radiateds.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Sep 8, 2008)

Egyptians go for 4800?


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 8, 2008)

I could see half that for the 4, but $4800 is just to high. You can though ask anything you want, just doesn't mean you'll get it. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> I could see half that for the 4, but $4800 is just to high. You can though ask anything you want, just doesn't mean you'll get it.
> 
> Danny



The tortoises they had labelled as "egyptians" looked more like Greeks to me. I thought Egyptians were small, over-all tan and without the flared carapace.

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 8, 2008)

Yvonne  Not all Egyptians are tan in color  Most all of my hatchlings look like those and a few are even darker when they mature. 
2 of my CB males 













Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Danny they are absolutely stunning.


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 8, 2008)

beautiful pics all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!
it looks like you had lots of fun


----------



## stells (Sep 9, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> I could see half that for the 4, but $4800 is just to high. You can though ask anything you want, just doesn't mean you'll get it.
> 
> Danny



They must have been over here to the UK to see the prices and thought they would give it ago lol lol


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kelly maybe they were, lol. Well you know maybe they just thought CA, Hollywood, BeverlyHills $$$$.  Last year I don't remember the prices as high. Funny with all the financial problems we are having here in CA, I would have thought prices would not have been so high.


----------



## stells (Sep 9, 2008)

Robyn if you saw the prices over here you would faint lol


----------



## purpod (Sep 9, 2008)

This girl cannot see a single pic that Robyn posted; only red "x"'s, darnnit.. but will try again from my home 'puter..

Cool lizzie shot, and Dan, your little hatchlings are adorable {I've never seen a tortie whose skin looked so white before!}

You know, the piebald ball pythons I have had my eyeballs on for years {about 10} were going for about $3K at the show {which is a decrease from $10K back in 1997 or so}.. ah well, still too rich for my blood! lol


Good Day All,
Purpod


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 10, 2008)

the large sulcata robyn posted was an ivory sulcata and they were asking $3000 for it.


----------



## TortGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Crazy1 you took some really great pics! It makes me feel like I am their again whenever I look at them. I took a camera, but I didn't end up taking any photos. The torts and turts were wonderful. 

This was the first show I have been to and I really enjoyed it. I can't wait for the next show in So Cal. I just can't get over the amount of snakes that were there (not really a snake person). I was not planning on getting any animals...I came home with an Albino Super Hypo Tangerine Carrot Tail Female Gecko. I guess I have been bitten by the reptile bug.


----------

